# Weekly competition 2007-09 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Results from last week will be available monday morning in this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
It seems M?ty?s "forgot" to compete, so Erik might just reclaim the number 1 position!

2x2x2
1. R' B L' F2 D2 R D F2 L U B2 U R2 D' L D B R B R2 U' F R2 B2 L
2. L2 B' U B' U L' B2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F' R' D F2 R D' R2 F R D2 L' U B'
3. B2 L' D F' D L U R B L' U L B2 R' D2 B U2 R B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2
4. L' D2 B L2 D2 B D2 B L U B2 L U2 B' U' L' D B' D2 B U L' F2 R B'
5. R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 R D B D' R' D' L D2 R2 F U L' F' U' B' U

3x3x3
1. L' R D L' R2 D2 U B U' F L2 U2 L U B F2 L' R B' U B' F2 U' L2 R2
2. B L' R' B' D2 R2 B' F' D2 R U2 B L F2 U B2 D B F R U2 R' U2 B2 R2
3. U L' B2 F R B' F R' F2 D' U' L' R' B F' R' D F' R' U L R2 B2 F' L'
4. U' F U2 B' D L' B' F D2 U2 B F2 L R D' U2 L R' D B2 D' R2 B' D' L'
5. D' B' D2 B D2 F' D L' R F2 L F2 D L' R B' D' R2 B2 F' D' U L2 R2 B'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. R2 F D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U L' U B' D' U F D B2 L R' F L U2 L2 R2
2. L U B' F D' U F R U2 L B' F2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 B' D' B2 L U L2 R B'
3. D' B2 F2 L2 R D B U' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B' F2 U B D U2 B F L2 R2 D B'
4. F2 U' R D R B' U2 B2 U' L' D B F2 R2 B2 U F' L R2 U B' R2 B F2 L2
5. L2 D' U2 L2 R' B R B D U2 R F2 R' D2 F R' B F' L R' F2 D' U' L2 B

4x4x4
1. r f d r2 u f2 R D r' F R b F2 L l b' U b' d l2 d' r2 F2 r u r f R' B' D' d2 U' B' r' R2 B' L R d2 R'
2. u' l' r' B b' f2 F' D B b2 F R b L2 U2 f F2 l r R U' l' F' D' b2 l2 R u U' l2 b f2 F d R2 B' b l D2 r
3. R d' b2 D L' l2 U2 F2 d F' l2 b F D' d2 U' B f d2 U2 l' u R' d u' r' U' f r F' r' R2 u' r2 b2 U' f' R' B' b2
4. l r R2 u2 f' L2 F' u2 l B2 d U l' r2 R f' d' R' f2 F R' u' U L' l2 B2 b2 l b2 U' L R2 b F' d2 B2 b' f2 r B2
5. B2 r2 b' f' L d2 u' U B' u R2 u' B' D f2 l r B R2 d' l2 r2 D' d u B' L2 r' B' f l' f' L2 D d' U2 L l2 F2 d

5x5x5
1. L' U L' D l' D2 b2 r2 d' U' F L' l' r2 R B u' B f d r' B' b2 f F' D b2 f' F' r B2 b2 f' F' D' R2 u2 F' l2 r b' l u' U' L2 l' F' D f2 l2 U' b2 F d' B d2 u U' F2 d
2. b U' b l D' d U F' L l2 r R2 d2 U2 L' u l R' U' f' U' B L' B2 f r2 B2 b' f2 R B l' B b2 u2 B b2 F2 D2 d' b' f' D b L l2 R' D u U' L' r2 B' D u2 U2 f r B' f
3. B f F L' r R b f2 F' r2 D' b f' F' l2 d2 u2 L r R U' r F' l' b2 F r2 f2 D' F u' F' D2 L R2 F2 u2 F d' B b f' L' r2 B' U L2 l2 f F2 R' d R2 B R D2 R2 d' u U2
4. b' f2 u' F2 l' b' d2 F' u2 U2 L l2 F2 L' D l' r' F R u' r d' r' U' r' R2 d' u' L r2 U f2 D' r B U' L l2 r' R' u r2 B u r' R2 d B' r' d2 l r' b2 U' L2 U l' d' L2 u'
5. B2 f F l B' R D L' d2 f R' b2 F' l U2 B' b F' L2 l' D' U2 f F' D' U2 l' B' b' f' r' B b F' u' L2 R2 b' l D B' b D d R d r D2 d' u l' d F' L' l R B' f r2 R'

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. F' R' B' U2 L2 D L2 B' D' B2 D' L2 D F2 U R' U B D B' L F' L' F U
2. R' F2 U' R B D2 F' D R' D2 F D' F2 L2 B2 U' F R2 D F L' B U' F2 D
3x3x3
1. F L' D' B2 L R B2 F L2 B U' L2 U2 F' R F L2 D2 U' L2 F L' F' R U'
2. D B R' B2 F L R B2 F2 L F' L2 D2 U' F' D F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2
4x4x4
1. U2 B F r R' u U2 L R' u L B' F r' b u' B2 d' U2 R2 f' d2 R' b D d2 b R2 D r' U r' F' l d u2 U2 b U' R2
2. r2 F2 l2 f d r D2 u' f F l2 r D2 u' U R' d u2 R' u2 L' R' F2 d U' L' F2 D' U2 r' F2 D2 d l' D2 b f2 F R' f'
5x5x5
1. F' U L l2 R' f' d U2 R2 F' d B' l d F' d2 l r' R u B d R2 D' u L' l2 r u L' D U' l2 D l2 R' F' D2 d' L l' f F' r2 d U B b f2 D' l2 r' B2 F d' R2 B2 b2 f' F'
2. l' B' f' u' F L2 l2 D' u L' f2 u2 f' d u2 l2 B f2 F u b l2 F2 D' d U R b2 R' b D2 d' u2 U2 f2 D2 U' L l' B b' f' F' R' b' F' L' D' U' f' F' u f L B f2 l' r2 R u2

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## Arakron (Apr 9, 2007)

Arakron

2x2
20.87
23.86, 17.95, 20.80, (4.89), (32.75)
4.89=LL skip, 32.75=major screwup. Overall very bad. Did I beat Erik?

3x3
36.60
37.38, 35.28, 37.14, (32.83), (40.80)
Not great. First one was a +2. Last one was just really slow. On the other hand, this would have been great for me not too long ago.

4x4
2:18.44 = 138.44
(157.45), 150.52, (129.55), 133.53, 131.28
Very pleased. I have yet to get a sub-2 minute solve but I know I'm capable. Solves 1 and 2 needed 2 parity algs. Solve 3 was just the double, 4 and 5 were parity-free. Solve 3 felt extremely fast, might have been sub-2 without parity and a little fumble near the end.

5x5
4:29.11 = 269.11
287.75, (291.59), 267.44, (250.02), 252.14
Under 270 every time would be nice, but I've made huge 5x5 progress in the past couple days, and the average itself just makes it, so not complaining.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 9, 2007)

Right now, I'm too embarrassed to show the 3x3 average. I'll take a DNF. The averages of 5 were in the 20xx and even sub 20, did an 18.xx dunno what happened there!

This makes up for it

5x5 Speed: --> 2:54.4 
3:21.45)), 2:44.66, 2:58.90, ((2:43.94)), 2:59.63

5x5 BLD: 
S1. DNF, fast, really fast, sub 30. Not bad!
S2. 36:12.43, almost botched a corner orientation! phew! it took 5 or so algs to fix it ... but I figured it out haha.

4x4 BLD:
S1. 13:35.02
S2. DNF oops?


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

Daang I'm not first poster.... this must bring bad luck to my times....


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Arakron: You beat Erik as first poster. Now he lost his MoJo and his times will drop to my level+0.01 

dbeyer: You have really improved on the 5x5x5. I might be able to beat you this week (will be close), but if you keep improving like this I might not beat you next week.

Erik: What's wrong with you? Where are your times? Please tell me this is because of a girl!


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

Okokok,
2x2 avg: 4.17
times: (3.59(luck)), (4.86), 3.88, 4.19, 4.44
Those were my 5 2x2 solves for the rest of the week again 

3x3 avg: 14.89
times: 15.08, 14.77, (11.09), (16.30), 14.81
On the 11.09 I knew the LL case cause the corners were good (ELL)

3x3 OH avg: 29.33
times: 27.96, (21.03), 30.80, (41.91), 28.94
That is a big ass sd...

4x4 avg: 1:03.44
Times: 1:01.05(P), 1:04.78 (O), (1:08.25) (OP), 1:04.44 (O), (59.50) (P)
Good

5x5 avg: 2:19.59
Times: (2:15.13), 2:25.09, 2:18.15, 2:15.50, (2:28.02)
Still something to get used to...-> edges


---blindfold----
2x2a: 1:03.15
2x2b: 59.43

3x3a: DNF (wow that one was hard..)
3x3b: 3:46.84


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Finally, Eriks times. Now tell me, was it because of a girl?


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

nah, too bad it wasn't


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 9, 2007)

3x3x3
(53.92) (33.78) 41.75 46.69 42.43 = 43.62
33.78 was non lucky too.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 9, 2007)

3x3x3: 39.78
40.48 42.14 36.71 (49.16) (35.76)
5x5x5: 190.47
193.98 198.26 (203.75) 179.17 (173.18)

Wow. I hit a sub-3 on my 5x5x5 earlier today, I guess it wasn't a fluke. :blink:
But I hit a huge slowdown when I get to the 3x3x3 part on my 5x5x5. I averaged about 50/85/55 or so this time around. Need to improve my 3x3! 

Too lazy to do the 4x4x4 this time. <_<


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 9, 2007)

07.62, 11.31, 10.00, 10.05, 11.95

These are my 2x2x2 Solves! I just received my 2x2x2 cube 3 days ago and i was able to average 15 seconds! Now i'm faster! =)


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
19.22 21.03 (21.59) (18.78) 19.39
Avg: 19.88

Horrible. With almost no warmup. I need to practice big cubes more, that seems to reduce my 3x3 times. I will try to post my 4x4 and 5x5 times later, but not sure if I will have time to do them.

4x4 Speedsolve:
(1:44.28) (1:25.67) 1:33.06 1:40.89 1:32.52
Avg: 1:35.49


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 10, 2007)

Did the 4x4x4 out of boredom: Average - 2:42.93
(2:28.21) 2:40.63 P (3:01.29 OP) 2:45:31 OP 2:42.86 P


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

Forum Spam: I just wanted to let everyone know that we are also talking about having a "live" competition.

Brainstorm: How about a "live" online competition?


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 11, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

*Speedsolves*

*2x2x2*
Avg: 10,24 sec
Times: (18.51) 10.99 (7.13) 9.63 10.10

Last solve had +2 penalty.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 28,15 sec
Times: 28.94 , 31.62, 23.89, (20.33), (32.92 POP) 

DARN! I just got my first sub 23 avg (I felt like I didn't even need much effort) , so I decided to do the competition solves now. Suddenly I was really nervous and totally screwed up solve 1 and 2. The 5th one was really fast and almost finished until one of the edges wanted to be searched under the table.
Hopefully solve 3 and 4 show that I can still do it... a little bit.
Kai = Loser

*3x3x3 One Handed*
Avg: 1:49,01
Times: (4:19.30) 2:26.68 1:28.09 1:32.92 (1:05.26)

A little bit embarrassing to post these times. :unsure: Same as on Heise's Cube Simulator ..I can't execute my LL Algs and screw everything up.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:55,36 min
Times: (2:26.77) 1:48.24 1:57.24 2:00.61 (1:40.64)

Just wanted to do what uncle Arnaud told me last week and get a successful sub 2. (I had one this week when practicing)... So I was really happy about solve 2.
At the end the whole Avg was sub 2... Cruuuuaaaazzyyy. I cube best when beeing tired.

*5x5x5*
Average: 7:02,76 min
Times: (6:08.43) (7:49.44) 6:28.27 7:11.02 7:29.00 

I need to work on my F2L  
Just because I own a 5x5 it doesn't mean I can solve it quickly. 

*Blindsolves*

*2x2x2*
1. 2:15,19
2. 1:15,92

Same old procedure... Play the first one safe, rush a bit more on the second (which was actually easier too).


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 11, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 50.32

Times: (58.03), 54.80, 45.81, 50.36, (44.17)
I made a personal record. Interestingly my last record was made at last weeks competition.


----------



## Fred (Apr 15, 2007)

Fred Johnson

3x3x3
24.11 23.20 (31.78) 22.73 (22.39)
Average = 23.35

3x3x3 OH
44.01 (39.92) 42.18 48.51 (1:08.76)
Average = 44.90

4x4x4 
1:50.92 1:55.96 (1:42.00) (2:08.67) 1:50.67
Average = 1:52.52

3x3x3 BLD
9:50.07 9:04.43


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

2x2x2
Times: 8.86, 7.99, 9.06, (9.89), (7.66)
Average: 8.64
Comment: Very nice. Consistend and all solves below 10

3x3x3
Times: (26.17), 30.89, 27.65, (31.15), 30.49
Average: 29.68
Comment: Difficult crosses, reasonable times

3x3x3_oh
Times: 55.40, 49.94, (1.02.66), 43.23, (39.59)
Average: 49.52
Comment: After the third solve, I realized my hands were to tired to do one-handed because of all my 5x5x5-ing. I did the last two solves a couple of hours later. My first sub 40 solve ever (non-lucky) and a nice sub 50 average

4x4x4
Times: 1.53.12(OP), 1.48.81, (1.41.04), (2.05.08)(OP), 1.44.40
Average: 1.48.78
Comment: I could be so much better if I had a good cube again

5x5x5
Times: (2.26.81), 2.44.87, 2.38.57, (2.51.31), 2.44.95
Average: 2.42.80
Comment: My best average ever and I have it on video. First solve is on YouTube

2x2x2_bf
Times: DNF, 6.22.69
Best: 6.22.69
Comment: I did 1 practice solve 3.22 so I thought I was ready to do the first one, failed. I decided to go extra slow to make sure I was succesful.


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 15, 2007)

3x3
Avg: 32.66 
Times: 33.98 33.90 (35.21) (29.29) 30.09

I thought I was still warmed up after sunday contest. Guess I was wrong :/

3x3OH
Avg: 1:20.89
Times: (57.21) 1:31.84 1:20.39 1:10.45 (2:25.32)

5x5

Avg: 5:20.28
Times: 5:31.62 5:24.34 (5:35.23) 5:04.89 (4:44.09)

Wow. I got my 5x5 a month or so ago, but I haven't really used it because I was preparing for a competition. So then I've recently been working at it, and intuitively did what AvGalen does in his tutorial. However, mine was much more inefficient, looking at it from a different angle. So After watching his tutorial, i've been consistently getting ~5:30, but the last two solves of this average completely blew my previous times out of the water! Thank you AvGalen for your tutorial


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

Just keep practising Hubdra. You are almost as fast as I am on the 3x3x3, so you could be almost as fast as I am on the 5x5x5 (2.42 average) if you practice it some more.


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2007)

Is it too late to enter in this one? 

My avg for the speedsolve 3x3x3 is 33.16 and for the OH 1:07.15. I had two 20s on my 3x3x3 and 2 30s weith one DNF. And I aced all of my OH solves with only one 1:20 time.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

dChan, if you can post your full times within the next hour, I will include them in the results.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2007)

I even waited a couple of hours longer, but no more response.

dbeyer: I will do what you ask and just note 5 DNF's on 3x3x3 for you. Just tell us your real times next time OK?

dChan: I gave you a 29.99, 29.99, dnf, 34.75, 34.75 for 3x3x3 and 1:19.99, 1:19.99, 1:19.99, 1:19.99, 1:20.99. This was the best I could do with your information.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2007)

Really sorry I was late.  My parents had to do business and I had to go along with them. I don't expect you to post this as my result since I was late, but if they are helpful here are my times:

3x3x3 Avg.-33.17
32.89, (25.96), 37.47, (DNF), 29.14

3x3x3 OH Avg. 1:07.66
(1:20.56), (55.27), 1:05.09, 1:03.22, 1:15.67

Really sorry!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2007)

I have changed them. The only important change was you passing Sven on the 3x3x3 list for 2007

Old
11. sgowal (69,52)
12. dChan (79,99)

New
11. dChan (67,99)
12. sgowal (69,52)


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks man, I am very sorry for inconvienencing you. I'll try to post my times faster this week.


----------

